# Drama seems to guarantee views :)



## KZOR (7/7/18)

Seems like drama hits the spot. 
I posted a video last night and when i woke up this morning it had 1200 views. 

Here is some background .......

I joined a Jai Haze live broadcast last night and during the coarse of the broadcast i requested that he send me some his famous "Raindance" juice to try as that is what he always vapes in his reviews and i would love to see what the hype is about ..... i got fascinated with this juice.  Bear in mind that i also mentioned that i would trade for some of mine.
Later on, when he was talking about his new hardware being released soon to certain reviewers i jokingly added if my name was on the list, knowing all to well that it won't be ...... lol.

Now i also know that i have a few enemies on this forum and that they will probably side with Jai but never the less i decided to post my follow-up video here for amusement purposes.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

KZOR said:


> Seems like drama hits the spot.
> I posted a video last night and when i woke up this morning it had 1200 views.
> 
> Here is some background .......
> ...




I watched your video last night @KZOR and shared it on 3 of my What's app group's so that people can see what a fuk tard Jai is.

I've expressed many a times on here my feelings towards Jai . I detest that man and now even more.

Honestly he doesn't deserve your views on his channel.
There are many other reviewers I can watch who don't have a bully mentality like him. 

I still don't understand why people like him. 
Maybe it's more for comedy cause he's a clown of note.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 5


----------



## Fornax (7/7/18)

Good video KZOR, I find your video's very helpful it's nice to have a local reviewer that's not as hyped as the oversea reviewers that tell you like it is. Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## Adephi (7/7/18)

I still cannot believe he went so low. 

Rip Trippers and Mike Vapes, with all their controversy, would never go so far to insult someone.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/7/18)

@KZOR - Louis, I know it is easy to say "don't care about other's opinions", since most of us care in some or other way. 

As an avid follower, I can assure you that I - like many others - value what you do. My opinion is based on my experience - and to me, that is all that counts. 

Keep up the good work 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 9 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (7/7/18)

That's the only way he can get subscribers with drama. One of the few I don't subscribe too. 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (7/7/18)

KZOR said:


> Seems like drama hits the spot.
> I posted a video last night and when i woke up this morning it had 1200 views.
> 
> Here is some background .......
> ...



Hats off to how you handled that @KZOR. Kolskoot boet!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/18)

@KZOR I admire your attitude, most people would have just said "oh f*** that guy, what a d***". 

I know what you meant to say to him was meant as humorous but the problem with text based communication is that there is no body language or tone of voice to read, so the reader will draw his own conclusions on the spot, unfortunately he just read it wrong. This is why emoticons are so popular in this text based age 

If you read what you wrote to him from a few different angles and shift your frame of mind when you do, imagine you received this text from someone else that you don't know or have never interacted with, it's so easy for someone like him to read "hey, where's my samples, I want free samples!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## Adephi (7/7/18)

Now you just need a SXK clone of his "high end" RDA and do a review on the clone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (7/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> @KZOR I admire your attitude, most people would have just said "oh f*** that guy, what a d***".
> 
> I know what you meant to say to him was meant as humorous but the problem with text based communication is that there is no body language or tone of voice to read, so the reader will draw his own conclusions on the spot, unfortunately he just read it wrong. This is why emoticons are so popular in this text based age
> 
> If you read what you wrote to him from a few different angles and shift your frame of mind when you do, imagine you received this text from someone else that you don't know or have never interacted with, it's so easy for someone like him to read "hey, where's my samples, I want free samples!"


BB, even so, that response was totally uncalled for and immature. On the other hand, this also put KZOR on the map big time so... maybe he did the wrong thing for the right reason...

Best we just leave that there, what's done is done.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

Adephi said:


> Now you just need a SXK clone of his "high end" RDA and do a review on the clone.



Yup and send him the link to it and say I'm glad I only spent $15 on it and not full auththentic price cause it's a piece of crap.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (7/7/18)

Raindance said:


> BB, even so, that response was totally uncalled for and immature. On the other hand, this also put KZOR on the map big time so... maybe he did the wrong thing for the right reason...
> 
> Best we just leave that there, what's done is done.
> 
> Regards



I've been noticing the views and subs are gradually ticking along today.

Going by the comments Jay might release a vid tomorrow about this. Maybe he mention KZOR again and even more publicity.

@KZOR just need to sit and watch the show. Let KZORians sort out the Hazers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/18)

Raindance said:


> BB, even so, that response was totally uncalled for and immature. On the other hand, this also put KZOR on the map big time so... maybe he did the wrong thing for the right reason...
> 
> Best we just leave that there, what's done is done.
> 
> Regards


Absolutely, like @KZOR said, drama gets views 

Also, Jai Haze annoys the butterflies out of me, I can't watch his videos, he physically upsets me. I am however one of @KZOR's subscribers and have been for some time already, he is just an oke doing what he does without trying to offend everyone on the planet, kinda like Vaping Bogan who's videos I really enjoy, his language may be a touch one the fluffy side but he's not a d*** when it comes to his reviews.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/7/18)

What a ****

Who is he? I know Busardo, that Roger Rabbit guy and the cool accent Irish dude. So come back down to earth.

It's easy to get 100k or whatever followers in the States, with the size of their population and whatnot, a few links here and there and you spread like wildfire.

South Africans are generally more reserved in following and stuff (adults anyway, my kids follow all sorts of rubbish).

So keep at it, don't measure by numbers... And get an Amstel cap rather

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (7/7/18)

You know what? 

Screw Jai and get on with what you need to do - supplying us with great videos to watch and be yourself.

If a big shot like him can't take a joke, it's his problem - not yours. Don't ever lower yourself to his level.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (7/7/18)

rogue zombie said:


> and the cool accent Irish dude



Now I'm intrigued. Who is the cool Irish accent dude?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (7/7/18)

RichJB said:


> Now I'm intrigued. Who is the cool Irish accent dude?



It’s intriguing me as well, maybe Vaping with Vic? First two videos I ever watched of him could hardly understand a word he was saying. If is wasn’t for the camera I would still be in the dark!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (7/7/18)

RichJB said:


> Now I'm intrigued. Who is the cool Irish accent dude?



I think its Todd - the guy in the vaping shed 
?

@Rob Fisher says he is a really great guy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (7/7/18)

Todd and Vic are both bonnie Scots. You can see it by the wicks hanging out to dry on the washing line outside. I'm half-Scottish myself and I've been vaping 2.5 years on the first pack of "free gift" cotton that I got from Vapers Corner. Waste not, want not, that's our motto.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/7/18)

RichJB said:


> Todd and Vic are both bonnie Scots. You can see it by the wicks hanging out to dry on the washing line outside. I'm half-Scottish myself and I've been vaping 2.5 years on the first pack of "free gift" cotton that I got from Vapers Corner. Waste not, want not, that's our motto.



2 and a half years on one pack of cotton.

Teach me how you must.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (7/7/18)

RichJB said:


> Todd and Vic are both bonnie Scots. You can see it by the wicks hanging out to dry on the washing line outside. I'm half-Scottish myself and I've been vaping 2.5 years on the first pack of "free gift" cotton that I got from Vapers Corner. Waste not, want not, that's our motto.


Now a true Scot would not buy cotton. Nope, that is what the lint trap on the washing machine is for.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 11


----------



## aktorsyl (7/7/18)

@KZOR ... wees gerus ou maat. JaiHaze se moer.

As others here have rightly said: Jai is a complete fckstick. The absolute flood of support on your response video's comments are proof of this - I understand that people can sometimes get the wrong "tone of voice" from a text message, but he acted like a spoiled brat with a "mine's bigger than yours" attitude. And he disgusted a large portion of his OWN viewers with that attitude.

You've always struck me as a down-to-earth fellow vaper with informative and educational reviews and a great sense of humour. I've had some great conversations with you, and got valuable advice from you over the last 1 or 2 years. Never change.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/7/18)

RichJB said:


> Todd and Vic are both bonnie Scots. You can see it by the wicks hanging out to dry on the washing line outside. I'm half-Scottish myself and I've been vaping 2.5 years on the first pack of "free gift" cotton that I got from Vapers Corner. Waste not, want not, that's our motto.


Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha !!!

I'm full blooded Scottish, I vape on the blood of my enemies 

My clan Haigh motto is Sola virtus invicta; and, Tyde what may.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/18)

Silver said:


> I think its Todd - the guy in the vaping shed
> ?
> 
> @Rob Fisher says he is a really great guy



Mark Todd is a first class human! And he is as honest a reviewer as you can get!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (7/7/18)

Jai Haze se moer jaa !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (7/7/18)

Man just look at the comments on the reply vid. People are ripping Jai a new one, well actually a bigger one as he is already a massive a hole. Ive never liked the oke. I only watch Todd and @KZOR's vids

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger (7/7/18)

My 2c worth, @KZOR , proud South African, always liked your way of doing things, and you are definately the bigger person of the two, you rock, he must get back under his rock.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gifgat (8/7/18)

Hes live now trying to defend himself
1 hr 10min mark

edit:yeah around 1hr40 now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gifgat (8/7/18)

Just making himself more of a ass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (8/7/18)

Ok so it took me a whole day to get all my eendtjies in 'n ry.

The first response i had after watching the video was "Jou blerry F@#$k Karton boks" and i wanted to unlease a rant of epic perporsies.

But i decided to calm down lol it took me a whole day.

Oom first of all jy was my insperasie om te begin review.Al het ek baie proebleme nou met my foon en sit ek sonder een wat lekker video's kan neem sal ek graag wil aan gaan om dit te doen op 'n later staduim.

Maar nou dat ek sien watse tiepe mense kyk na ons videos dalk net pertoeval dan kan ek net dink watae slegte goed hulle kan kwyt raak en dit maak my baie bang  

Daar is ook 'n gesegte as niks iets word nie.....En ek dink Jai is 'n goeie voorbeeld waar in die lewe is hy 'n beter mens as ander vapers....... net omdat baie mense sy "reviews kyk".

Dis 'n baie aaklige mens daai en ek dink oom doen ongelooflik baie vir ons vapers en ek geniet elke een van oom se video's en al wat ek kan sê is hoe oom dit hanteer het haal ek my hoed voor af.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Steyn777 (8/7/18)

Cor said:


> Ok so it took me a whole day to get all my eendtjies in 'n ry.
> 
> The first response i had after watching the video was "Jou blerry F@#$k Karton boks" and i wanted to unlease a rant of epic perporsies.
> 
> ...


Net n vinnige regstelling: Kak wat iets geword het. Kan nie aan n beter beskrywing dink nie.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl (8/7/18)

gifgat said:


> Hes live now trying to defend himself
> 1 hr 10min mark



That vid's timing tends to get weird, but here's another:

1:51:00 mark.
While SMM is only half-agreeing with Jai, it's interesting to note that he's not fully taking his side and even pointed out that the "irrelevant" comment triggered people. Especially when he (SMM) admits that he pretty much also didn't like that comment, even though he did come around and later accepted it as "sarcasm". But what was funny to see was, as SMM raised the issue of Jai bashing KZOR for not having as many subs, Jai immediately changed the topic into a rant about subscriber-buying. Because he knows he fucked up and he doesn't really have any defense for it. He probably (belatedly) realised he made a massive PR blunder, and compounded that PR blunder even more by defending his actions on a YouTube comment later.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (8/7/18)

Hi @KZOR

Have said it before and will say it again, your videos are excellent and highly informative. 

I think Jai Haze was inconsiderate to make such remarks - whether he was being sarcastic or not.

Don't worry about his remarks. He is him and you are you. 

Go forth and do your thing - there will always be those people that make remarks that upset a person - but as long as you are enjoying the videos then you are winning. That's my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (8/7/18)

aktorsyl said:


> That vid's timing tends to get weird, but here's another:
> 
> 1:51:00 mark.
> While SMM is only half-agreeing with Jai, it's interesting to note that he's not fully taking his side and even pointed out that the "irrelevant" comment triggered people. Especially when he (SMM) admits that he pretty much also didn't like that comment, even though he did come around and later accepted it as "sarcasm". But what was funny to see was, as SMM raised the issue of Jai bashing KZOR for not having as many subs, Jai immediately changed the topic into a rant about subscriber-buying. Because he knows he fucked up and he doesn't really have any defense for it. He probably (belatedly) realised he made a massive PR blunder, and compounded that PR blunder even more by defending his actions on a YouTube comment later.




Almost 3hrs of video! Thats way way too much for me to put up with jay. Is there not a highlight clip somewhere?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/7/18)

You know what @KZOR - See this as great international exposure. I just watched the recording now, and 5,500 had already watched it. You are significant enough to get airtime on this scale. You go man. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## RichJB (8/7/18)

Adephi said:


> Almost 3hrs of video! Thats way way too much for me to put up with jay.



Two minutes of Jai is too much for me. I don't want to rip on the guy, he is free to be whatever and whoever he wants to be, and it's not my place to try and change him. He obviously works for his fans and subscribers but his personal style is not for me at all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## rogue zombie (8/7/18)

RichJB said:


> Now I'm intrigued. Who is the cool Irish accent dude?



I thought Todd. I thought he has a 'country Irish' accent.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (8/7/18)

Adephi said:


> Let KZORians sort out the Hazers.



I posted this as a comment under my video so you guys can also get the full story. 

*Ok enough is enough ..... seems a lot of viewers don't know the real story.

1) On a previous live broadcast i made comment about Raindance and Jai said i must contact him after the show.
2) I did via facebook but nothing came of it.
3) In his last solo broadcast i jokingly mentioned "Where is my 30ml of Raindance?" based on what happened on the previous broadcast.
4) I later added in the chat that i want to swap my version of Raindance for his.
5) He started talking about his upcoming hardware he was releasing and mentioned that he would be sending them to certain reviewers.
6) I then made the comment " Am i one of those reviewers you will be sending the mod to? Or are you afraid?" ....... knowing very well that it will never happen.
7) I then made my video because of his response to that reply.

Not sure why many think i want things for free as i buy 99% of my gear i review. Because i respected Jai for his knowledge and passion for vaping i knew chances are good that i will like what he has been part of and hence made that comment. The only other person i have EVER hinted to that i would like to review their product was Matt (Suck my Mod) and he responded simply by saying that i must contact Wotofo ..... maybe they can help. He was not rude and handled the matter like a gentleman. I did however purchase the Nudge for a review and subsequently purchased another because i liked it alot.
So except for Matt and Jai ........ i have NEVER asked anyone to send me hardware to review.

I am sorry if it came across as if i want stuff for free but i KNOW Jai's response was uncalled for. If i showed his response to 30 people i know the majority will see it as condescending, rude, uncalled for or even arrogant and that is where my problem lies. I am not the person that he and some of his followers are trying to portray. 
I never demanded for a mod or atty to review ..... i simply requested knowing the chances would be zero. 

I honestly do not understand why something so simple became such an issue. I know when i am wrong about something then i need to apologise. I was also taught that when someone wronged me and i feel i am right then i must stand up for myself.
And that is what i did. 

I am still a subscriber of him as i still enjoy his content and value his knowledge, however i will refrain from commenting to future broadcasts or posts. 

Now the haters can forage through my reply and hate on new material again.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/7/18)

Honestly @KZOR from my point of view there is no reason to explain yourself. Whether it was said with sarcasm or not, he had not right to try and belittle someone.
He is a colossal tw@t and a lot of his "supporters" have finally realised this from the comments i have seen. You @KZOR do what you do for the passion and love of vaping that we as eciggsa members relate to. Maybe its a South African thing, but i feel we are beyond passionate about our vaping lifestyle. He, on the other hand Darren, does it for fame and recognition.
Enough said.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/7/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Honestly @KZOR from my point of view there is no reason to explain yourself. Whether it was said with sarcasm or not, he had not right to try and belittle someone.
> He is a colossal tw@t and a lot of his "supporters" have finally realised this from the comments i have seen. You @KZOR do what you do for the passion and love of vaping that we as eciggsa members relate to. Maybe its a South African thing, but i feel we are beyond passionate about our vaping lifestyle. He, on the other hand Darren, does it for fame and recognition.
> Enough said.


Hope he’s found his rock and gotten back under it. And hope it’s a big one, actually think he never expected the backlash from his “posse”, we have a name for people like him that sounds very similar, especially with a good old Cape Town accent , it starts with Jou ma ......... , but I don’t want to be totally rude, will leave that for @Christos , toe and all. No explanations needed @KZOR , but I also hope he’s not planning on a Holliday in SA soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/7/18)

Just to add. The majority of us from SA, vape to achieve a healthier lifestyle. Yes we all know its harm reduction and not elimation. But we vape to be able to grow older with our kids, be able to enjoy life without the worry of getting cancer and whatever comes with smoking stinkies. Thats what it means to me in the end.
But for the yanks, its like vaping is more of a status symbol. That for me, is not vaping is about. I vape to live, not to be seen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel (8/7/18)

And this is what's wrong with the world ..... everything must be dram drama drama .... now I'm not saying uncle @KZOR is creating drama for more views but hey I'm sure you happy for the exposure also.... 

I'm not taking any sides here as there are too many variables in this whole story but yes it's difficult to "read" into sarcasm or if someone is joking when it comes to comments. Also if you know Jai and have been following his channel wouldn't you have *expected* a response like that ?? So I'm a bit baffled at the whole whoo hah behind this all ..... Did Jai act like a d00s yes he did , but then again if the shoe fits .... move on ...

Personally I would have tuned him straight , or contacted him personally to sort it out and if he was the better man he would have responded.

But I guess we all love a bit of Days of our Lives 

P.S I did tune Jai in the comments btw @KZOR , hy moenie kom skoor soek met ons nie .... Mike Tyson boks ek BLIKSEM

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (8/7/18)

Funny , Billy (Heathen) sums it up a 100% right here :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (8/7/18)

.


KZOR said:


> I honestly do not understand why something so simple became such an issue.



Welcome to the interwebs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (8/7/18)

Adephi said:


> Almost 3hrs of video! Thats way way too much for me to put up with jay. Is there not a highlight clip somewhere?


Lol even a second is too much of Jai.
But I did put the timeslot you want to see in there, just skip to 01:51:00, it lasts around 2 minutes.


----------



## Friep (8/7/18)

KZOR said:


> I posted this as a comment under my video so you guys can also get the full story.
> 
> *Ok enough is enough ..... seems a lot of viewers don't know the real story.
> 
> ...


Just want to say one of the reasons i enjoy your reviews is exactly for this reason. There is no bias or need to give a good review because something was received for free and a few hundred other reasons aswell. 

Just want to say thanks for everything you do. I started teaching life sciences the beginning of this year and I have a 100 students and do not known where you get the time to do what you do also enjoy your life sciences vids wished they where in English so I could show them to my students. But still well done and thank you for all the content.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (8/7/18)

Will just leave this here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (8/7/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Lol even a second is too much of Jai.
> But I did put the timeslot you want to see in there, just skip to 01:51:00, it lasts around 2 minutes.



Thanks. But I will just take your summary to go by.

Noticed that if you post "Unsubscribe" in the comment field it gets his panties in a knot. Might do that in a few vids if i'm bored later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (8/7/18)

Daniel said:


> And this is what's wrong with the world ..... everything must be dram drama drama .... now I'm not saying uncle @KZOR is creating drama for more views but hey I'm sure you happy for the exposure also....
> 
> I'm not taking any sides here as there are too many variables in this whole story but yes it's difficult to "read" into sarcasm or if someone is joking when it comes to comments. Also if you know Jai and have been following his channel wouldn't you have *expected* a response like that ?? So I'm a bit baffled at the whole whoo hah behind this all ..... Did Jai act like a d00s yes he did , but then again if the shoe fits .... move on ...
> 
> ...



Also wanted to use some traditional afrikaans words, but he seems like the kind of guy that listens to Die Antwoord on repeat. He might take it as a compliment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (8/7/18)

Friep said:


> Will just leave this here.
> View attachment 138081



OMG this is so true.........and so painful to the ones experiencing the stupid of others........so painful....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (9/7/18)

RichJB said:


> Two minutes of Jai is too much for me. I don't want to rip on the guy, he is free to be whatever and whoever he wants to be, and it's not my place to try and change him. He obviously works for his fans and subscribers but his personal style is not for me at all.


Just have to throw this thank you in here quick, I watch a lot of vids from various reviewers, until last week I wasna subscriber to only 1 and that's @KZOR , it's that "How ya doin!!" that got me hooked and still brings a smile to my face every time, and because of your share on the battery safety issue, I am now also a subscriber to the Vaping Bogan. Awesome dude.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/7/18)

I just finished watching the response from Jai live group chat.

I will be honest i didn't know you had made a previous comment regarding getting a sample of his juice @KZOR I only knew of the comment you made after that regarding his hardware.

I now know why he came across the way he did because it seemed like all you were watching his channel for was to try score something .

Even if that wasn't your intention it definetly came off that way. And knowing Jai and his style he will say what ever is on his mind that's just him.

I do believe he stepped a bit too far in what he said but I also believe you stepped too far in your approach by asking him 2 times on one chat for samples of juice and hardware.

Anyways I'm glad I got both sides of the full story now and i don't hate Jai even more than I did before but still don't like him (personal preference) .

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Steyn777 (9/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> I just finished watching the response from Jai live group chat.
> 
> I will be honest i didn't know you had made a previous comment regarding getting a sample of his juice @KZOR I only knew of the comment you made after that regarding his hardware.
> 
> ...


That seems like an awful long time and watching a tremendous amount of vids just to wait for this specific one to get some free gear....so I don't think you really got both sides @Clouds4Days.
Jai is a moron, I thought so months ago and then he goes and attacks one of our own. Where I come from we use to deal with stuff like this in a certain very uncivil like manner...part of me wants to invite him over.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/7/18)

far 2 much drama
grow a thicker skin.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (9/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> That seems like an awful long time and watching a tremendous amount of vids just to wait for this specific one to get some free gear....so I don't think you really got both sides @Clouds4Days.
> Jai is a moron, I thought so months ago and then he goes and attacks one of our own. Where I come from we use to deal with stuff like this in a certain very uncivil like manner...part of me wants to invite him over.


Date and time please if you do the invite and I’ll be there as well, give him the West Rand welcome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (9/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Date and time please if you do the invite and I’ll be there as well, give him the West Rand welcome.


Deal...although I was thinking more Cville side...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (9/7/18)

BioHAZarD said:


> far 2 much drama
> grow a thicker skin.


No

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Deal...although I was thinking more Cville side...


Then we need more people!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steyn777 (9/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Then we need more people!


Don't worry...when you see me no need to stress, when you DON'T see me, STRESS

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> That seems like an awful long time and watching a tremendous amount of vids just to wait for this specific one to get some free gear....so I don't think you really got both sides @Clouds4Days.



But the way it came across to Jai is - ' this guy just keeps asking for free stuff
If it was only once asking "joking" on the live chat but @KZOR asked two times for something and I believe that's where the problem lies. 

Don't get me wrong I too still think Jai is a Moron and his choice of words to Kzor was not right but what else would you expect from Jai .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (9/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> But the way it came across to Jai is - ' this guy just keeps asking for free stuff
> If it was only once asking "joking" on the live chat but @KZOR asked two times for something and I believe that's where the problem lies.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I too still think Jai is a Moron and his choice of words to Kzor was not right but what else would you expect from Jai .


I think your last sentence sums it up perfectly. My dad always said: don't get upset with a dog when it's barking...it's a dog, it's made to bark.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (9/7/18)

It was a PR blunder on his side , and by the comments on uncle KZOR's video I can see they trying to put a bandage on it , but they making it worse ....

I wasn't going to get involved , but it's like in school when you see a bully picking on someone , you just got to step in .... 

Like most of his drama nobody will remember this in a months time ..... but one day he will piss off the wrong oke ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steyn777 (9/7/18)

Daniel said:


> It was a PR blunder on his side , and by the comments on uncle KZOR's video I can see they trying to put a bandage on it , but they making it worse ....
> 
> I wasn't going to get involved , but it's like in school when you see a bully picking on someone , you just got to step in ....
> 
> Like most of his drama nobody will remember this in a months time ..... but one day he will piss off the wrong oke ....


He already pissed off the wrong oke.

On a totally unrelated topic, I hear that Rda he is launching gives horrible indigestion, some say they suddenly started getting migraines which they never suffered from before and not sure what the term means as I live a single life, but couples that tested it all say it's a "mood killer".

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Strontium (9/7/18)

I can see it from Jai point of view, some oke he doesn’t know first hits him up for free juice n then later for free gear, I’d also get pissed.
Could he have handled it better? Sure. But who knows how many requests he gets everyday from leeches trying to skin him.

Besides, you should be happy, you got tons of views n attention. 

Win win

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Steyn777 (9/7/18)

Strontium said:


> I can see it from Jai point of view, some oke he doesn’t know first hits him up for free juice n then later for free gear, I’d also get pissed.
> Could he have handled it better? Sure. But who knows how many requests he gets everyday from leeches trying to skin him.


Hey...this is the We love @KZOR thread!! 
Kapish?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Hey...this is the We love @KZOR thread!!
> Kapish?


No

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie (9/7/18)

You know what I've learned from all these vids - I need to follow Matt.

He seems like a level headed personality that won't annoy me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Wimmas (9/7/18)

Personally I think Jai Haze is extremely arrogant and has a massive ego. He thinks he is God's gift to the vaping industry. His reviews are biased many a time and he finds nitty gritty irrelevant fault with many products.

Not to mention the issues he has with so many manufacturers and fellow reviewers and the time wasted on his videos with him acting like a moron and carrying on about things only he finds amusing.

The last thing you need to worry about is what an individual like that thinks or says about you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/7/18)

rogue zombie said:


> You know what I've learned from all these vids - I need to follow Matt.
> 
> He seems like a level headed personality that won't annoy me.


And his wife is hot

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/7/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> And his wife is hot



Lol is she.
Well there you go - not being a prat pays off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (10/8/18)

Wag wat het gebeur? En hoekom is ons in afrikaans iewe skielik? Het jy oorkruis kykers gekry? Want as jy kan subs score is dit goed. Oh damn vid gekyk... Die ou is i asshole

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (10/8/18)

I still think its a win for kzor he got exposure on a massive stage and just for that i think its a win. And he looked shiny compared to jai that came across as a bully.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ahmed Kara (10/8/18)

Oom I enjoy your reviews and what Jai did was very wrong although I've never watched his reviews. I normally just watch vaping bogan or mike vapes. From the comments of what he said it seemed like he has too much pride. So what if he has more subscribers? Subscribers don't count its the content that counts. He was just being nasty. Don't take it to heart. Show him you the better man and still comment on his videos as normal. Don't get put down by his comments. You not looking for handouts, you just made a joke and he took it like seriously lol. Keep well brother. I like how you handled his comments and the situation. Very calm.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## veecee (10/8/18)

Only just stumbled upon this. @KZOR don't fret it man. What he said was mean and nasty, but that's cos there is something wrong with him, not you.

You keep doing reviews your way, in your style, and keep your classy and mature attitude, and you'll surpass anything he could even think to achieve.

110% class in your response. Good job buddy. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brommer (10/8/18)

@KZOR I've been "observing" this situation the past couple of days after I happened to come across your "Drama..." youtube video.
_
Background:_ 
A couple of years ago, I lived in the US, Los Angeles. I was sponsored by the company that employed me, and had a black & white deal on paper that they will sponsor me for a green card. Most people's lottery dreams...

I ended up leaving after 9 months of being there. The reason... the people. 
<#generalizing on>
They are over emotional and self centered. They overreact over everything. Seeking attention in all walks of life. If you can mean something to them, they are your pal. Otherwise they will walk right over you without giving it a second thought. And their "banana-slip" humor really isn't funny.
<#generalizing off>

So that in short is why I am back in SA. 

Bringing this back to the topic; as described above, Jai likes attention, I have been watching most of his reviews and there is a common theme, that's why he says what he says. If he can get 2 laughs at the expense of 1 person, he'll go for it. His live feed blew the whole thing out of proportion with regards to "freebees". I can acknowledge that he probably get a lot of requests for freebees which would irritate anyone at a certain point, but to take it out on one (fellow) reviewer in the way that he did is just unprofessional and basically unkind. Even when people that supposedly say they know him well and that he is not like that behind the scenes, why belittle someone then as another persona?! Kak excuse. 

Don't beat yourself over this. Keep on doing what you doing. I personally like your approach in doing video reviews.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

